# Random Thoughts for the Day



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

These are pretty good. Haven't seen most of these before...



> Random Thoughts for the Day:
> 
> 1. I think part of a best friend's job should be to immediately clear your computer's history when you die.
> 2. Nothing sucks more than that moment during an argument when you realize you're wrong.
> ...


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

#8, should also be on the top of the front page so we all can see.

#17, I program that persons' name as "Do Not Answer" I don't need to know who it is I just need to know not to answer the call.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

#9 is #1 for me.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> #9 is #1 for me.


That's what happens when you start to get old :lol:

I like #15


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> That's what happens when you start to get old :lol:
> 
> I like #15


It starts *long before old*...it comes from what kind of active life you lead.

After 3 Million flying miles and 2+ Million driving miles...mine has been plenty active for a long time.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

My freezer HAS a light.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My freezer half has _two_ lights -- so does my fridge half.

I just hope they all extinguish when the doors close. :shrug:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Got to agree with #2.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

dave29 said:


> That's what happens when you start to get old :lol:
> 
> I like #15





hdtvfan0001 said:


> It starts *long before old*...it comes from what kind of active life you lead.
> 
> After 3 Million flying miles and 2+ Million driving miles...mine has been plenty active for a long time.


fake, you're old !rolling


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> fake, you're old !rolling


SShhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

#20 is more likely than Kay's I would think for sure!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Nick said:


> My freezer half has _two_ lights -- so does my fridge half.
> 
> I just hope they all extinguish when the doors close. :shrug:


If your fridge is large enough, you could always remove the contents and the shelving and get inside to verify that. Now, don;t task me how I came up with that idea! :lol:


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Number 5 and 15 are my personal favorites, and number 17... So true!


----------



## d0m4in (Nov 27, 2007)

ha, awesome.


----------

